

7 reasons why mobile apps are uninstalled - mayankkumar
http://appiterate.com/7-reasons-why-your-mobile-app-gets-uninstalled/

======
amboar
The top seven are all things I'm concerned about, but I was initially
surprised at the fact that my preference order is pretty much the reverse.
Then I wasn't surprised. Then I was just happy that permission over-reach,
intrusive ads and forced social logins made it to the top seven.

------
tonylemesmer
how about: fails to deliver the expected functionality?

this is probably top 5 on my list.

